# Avatar help. cant get file small enough



## trichnut (May 13, 2007)

here are the 2 pics im working with and im able to make them small no problem but when it comes to bringing down the quality of the picture when i save it the smallest i can make them are about 14kb im using photoshop to do this small task and i just cant figure out how to do it right.  can any of you help me with this. thanks


----------



## SmokinMom (May 13, 2007)

I am photo-sizing challanged so what I have always done is upload to photobucket then resize them there.  Works like a charm.


----------



## trichnut (May 14, 2007)

just tried that and it still says the file is to big


----------



## trichnut (May 15, 2007)

thanks olto
what prog did you use to do it?


----------

